# loganberry



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "loganberry" in Turkish?

It is a noun, meaning a specific fruit.

Here is wiki definition:



> The loganberry is a hybrid produced from crossing a blackberry and a raspberry.



Here is a link from wikipedia.

I will not provide any context, it is a technical term.

Anyway I tried ten dictionaries and I am really curious about how to find out its translaction.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## Volcano

*Böğürtlen, but a sort of it.*


----------



## jancho

Hi. According to my dictionary, _böğürtlen_=blackberry.


----------



## Volcano

jancho said:


> Hi. According to my dictionary, _böğürtlen_=blackberry.





Volcano said:


> *but a sort of it.*


----------



## ayşegül

Böğürtlenimsi


----------



## chrysalid

Probably there is no Turkish translation for this word. I came across the direct use of the word as loganberry in a few articles.


----------



## jancho

ayşegül said:


> Böğürtlenimsi



Is that a serious answer?



chrysalid said:


> Probably there is no Turkish translation for this word. I came across the direct use of the word as loganberry in a few articles.



So do people in Turkey understand the word "loganberry"?


----------



## Volcano

jancho said:


> So do people in Turkey understand the word "loganberry"?



*If you show the picture, they will say böğürtlen.*


----------



## ayşegül

jancho said:


> Is that a serious answer?
> 
> 
> 
> So do people in Turkey understand the word "loganberry"?


 

No but you can use it.Böğürtlenimsi mean ''like blackberry,sort of it ''

Böğürtlenimsi bir görünüşü var 

(it seems like a blackberry,or it has a blackberry like look.)

By the way there is a turkish translation for loganberry 

*Fes çileği*

( My dad told this to me and his explanations are exacly the same with the link you sent.)


----------

